
Samurai Duke and the Legend of OpenJDK - crcastle
https://blog.heroku.com/samurai-duke-and-the-legend-of-openjdk
======
mrbonner
Am I the only person who would get really agitated when I hear a software
product/project/proposal named after references such as: samurai, ninja,
sanjuro?

------
muterad_murilax
Spoiler: It ends with Samurai Duke being thrown off a cliff by the evil Oracle
of Death.

~~~
pjmlp
You mean the only company that cared about actually buying Sun and moving Java
forward from version 6, while turning MaximeVM into an actual production VM
nowadays used by Twitter to power their servers?

